# Weekly competition 2009-30



## AvGalen (Jul 23, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U2 R' F2 U' F R2 F2 
*2. *R' F2 R F U2 F U2 F2 R' 
*3. *R' F' U R' F' R2 F R' 
*4. *R U R2 U' R2 U R 
*5. *U' R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R B2 L' U R' D B' D' B' U' 
*2. *D L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' D R B2 U' F2 D' R' 
*3. *U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F R U' B R' D2 L2 F' D' R' 
*4. *U L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B R' B' U' R B2 F D2 L D 
*5. *R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 L F L B R D L' D R' U F R2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Fw U Fw' F D2 R2 B' Uw' U B Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 Rw R D Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 B D B2 F Uw U2 Fw' L2 Uw' Rw R2 D2 U2 L' D
*2. *F U2 F' Uw' F2 Rw D' Rw' Fw F' Rw D U2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 D' U R' D' Fw' Rw2 D2 R' B2 R U2 Fw' Rw D' U2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 L Rw' Uw' Fw2
*3. *U' B Rw F2 D Rw F' Rw' B2 Fw L' Fw' F2 D2 R' F' Rw' Fw D2 R2 B2 U Rw2 R' U Rw D' L2 B' R2 F' D2 R B' L2 B' Rw Fw Rw D2
*4. *D2 B' F' R' D' B' R B2 Fw Uw U2 R2 U2 L' D' B' Fw2 L F2 Rw R Fw2 D2 Fw2 L Rw' D B Fw F2 L2 D2 R2 B Fw' L Rw2 F D U2
*5. *Rw2 R' Uw' R U' L2 Rw2 F' L2 B' Fw' U Rw' R B2 Rw' B U2 B2 L' Uw L Rw' D2 B' D' U Fw F' Uw' U' B2 U R2 F' R' Fw' U' Rw B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Rw' F L B' Fw2 F' Uw' L2 R2 B2 L' Lw2 U F U2 Bw L' Uw2 B Bw2 Uw' Bw' Fw' Dw Rw' Uw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 R' B' Uw' L' F' L' D' L Uw2 B D2 Dw U' Lw' B2 Bw' F2 U2 B2 R D' B' Lw' Bw' F D' Dw' Uw2 F' U
*2. *R2 D2 Dw B2 F' Rw2 F U2 L2 F' Uw' Rw D2 Dw2 R Dw2 U2 L' Rw2 D Dw Uw U L' B' F D B2 Lw Rw F Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D Bw L' Lw B' Bw Fw2 U Lw Bw' F D2 B Bw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Lw R D Dw2 Uw2 Bw' D' Lw
*3. *L D U' Bw D' Dw' Bw' Fw Uw' U B U' Rw' Fw' F Uw' L2 R' Uw L' R' B' Rw U' B Dw Lw2 Uw2 L D Dw2 Uw' U' B' Uw R2 B' Bw2 L Lw' R Bw2 Fw F2 L' Bw D' Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 U Lw2 Bw Uw' R Fw' F' L D
*4. *Bw' Fw2 Dw' U' Bw2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' R F' Rw Bw D' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Lw Dw' L D Dw2 Uw' Bw2 D Dw Lw Fw2 Lw2 D2 L2 Dw Fw2 Rw Dw L D2 Lw2 U2 R Bw Fw F2 Dw2 Fw2 D' L' Bw Lw R2 Dw' B' Bw F' Dw' U2 Fw Lw' U'
*5. *Uw' Rw Dw2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw U L2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw R2 Dw' B Lw R Bw' D L B' Fw D U2 L2 Bw2 U Rw U2 Fw2 U Fw L Uw Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw2 R2 Fw' D B' F Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw' R B Bw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 B D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 3R2 D' 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F L2 B2 3F 2F' F' D' F' 3U2 F 2L D B 3F2 2R2 2F F 3R2 2B2 D U 2B' 3R2 2F' 2R' 2D' 2R 2F2 2U' L B2 D 2D2 3R' D 2R2 2D2 2L 3R R' 2U' U L 2F2 3R2 R F 2U' 3R2 F2 2R2 3F2 D' 3U' 2F2 D2 2U' 2B 2R 3F' D' 3U 2U2 U' F2 L2 F 2U2 2F' U' F 3U2 3F' 2U'
*2. *3F2 2R 2B2 R 2B2 R D2 3F' 2D' U 3F' F' R2 B2 2R 2D2 F R 2D R2 B2 L 2B2 2U' 2R2 2D 2U R2 D2 3R2 D 2B 2R2 B2 D2 2D 2B2 3F' 2F F' 3R' R F R2 2B2 U2 2F' 2U2 U2 3F 2D2 2R' U B2 3F2 L2 2D' 2F' 3R2 2R2 F2 3U2 L 2B' 3F2 2F 2L' D2 3F' D' 3R' F' 2U' 3R2 2B 2D2 F2 3R 2U 3R'
*3. *R' 2B 3F2 F' R 2D L' 2R R' D F' U 2L' D2 2L' B' 2R2 3F 2L' 3R 2R U F L' 3U U 2L 2U2 F' U2 B' 3F2 2F D2 L 2U2 R2 U L D2 2U' 2F D' 2D2 3U 2B' 2R B' 3U' 3F' 2U2 U' 3F 2R' R 3U 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2R B2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2L 3U' 2R U' 2F' F' 2U L' B 2U2
*4. *U2 3F' 3U 2R' 2B2 U' 3R2 2D' 3U2 L' 3R 3U 2U2 R2 3F' 2L 2R' 3U 2B2 L' B U 2B2 F 2L 2R' R 3F 2U U 2B' 3F' 2F2 D2 3R2 2D2 3U2 L2 2B2 3U' 2R 3U' 2R' 2U' U 3R 2R2 2B 3U2 2U 2F 2R 2U' B 2F' 3R2 D 2B D 2L' 2R' D2 2U' B' 2B' F' R 2U 2B' 2D L' D2 3U2 2L' R2 U' 2L2 F' 3U R
*5. *2D2 U' R' 3F 2F 2L2 2D U2 3R' 3F2 R 3F 2U2 B2 L2 3R R' 2B' D' 3U 3F' 2U B 2F' 2D2 3U' 2L F2 2L 3R2 R2 D2 2B2 D2 2U 2L2 B 2B 3F2 2U' F2 L 2D L2 3F F2 3U 3R F2 2L' R B 3F2 2F' 3U' L 3R2 2R' U' B2 D' 3R B2 2B2 2U U' R 2F' D' 2D 2U' 2R' 3U' 2B 2D2 2B 2D2 L B2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' 3L 2R2 2F' 2R2 R2 3B' 3F' U R' 2U 2L2 3L2 3R2 B2 3R' 3U2 2L2 3B 2D2 3D L' 3D2 B2 2R' 3U 3B' 3F' 3L2 3D' B 2D2 3B2 D2 3L 3R2 3B U 3R 2U' 3R2 2B 3B' 3F' L2 R 3B 3F L 3F2 L' 3L2 F 2U2 3R 3F2 U' B 3D2 2L2 3L F' 2R U2 3R 2R' 3F 3U 2F F 2D' 3D2 3B' F2 3L' 2F2 2D 3R2 2B2 3B 3F' F2 U 3B F2 L2 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 2B' 3B' 2F2 F' 3L2 D F2 3R 2B 3U'
*2. *D L 3B2 3D' B' D' 2B' 3F2 2U' 2R2 3D B' 3B' 3F F' 2D2 L2 2R' F U' 3F2 F 3U' R U 3L2 B' 2L B2 2B 3R 2R2 B' 3D' 3U' U2 3R' 2R U' 2L' 2B2 2F 3D2 2U2 L 3L' U2 F 3U' 2U' B 2B' D2 B2 2D2 3D2 2B2 3B D2 3B2 3L2 2R' 2B 2F F' 3D L2 3F2 2U' L 3B' 3L2 2R' D 2D2 3D F2 R D2 2L' 2F F 3U R 3D 3U L 3L' 3D2 B2 2F' D' 3U2 2U2 3L2 2B' 3U L' 3F' 2L
*3. *2R' 2D 2B2 2R 2B U2 3F U2 3F' 3L 3B L D' L 2L2 3U' 3F 2U L D' 3D' 2B' 3F 2R' F 2D2 U 2R2 3D2 F' 3U 2L2 3L 3D 3U 2R' F D2 3U 2U2 3R 3U U 3L2 2U 2L 3L' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' 3L 3B2 3L' B' 3U' R 2D2 R2 F' 2R2 2B2 3L' 2D 2U' B2 3B' D2 3F' 2D L2 F 3L 3U2 B2 2B2 F' U' 2L 3D2 U2 2B2 2F2 2L2 3R 2D2 B' 2B' 3F' 2F 2R U2 3F2 2U' B U' 3L' F2 R
*4. *2D2 3U R2 2B 2D 2U' U' B' L2 3L2 R' 3D' 2L 2D2 2L' F 2D' 2U2 3F 3L' 3F2 3R' F 2D' 3U L 2R' 2D' 3D2 3R' 2R' 3F 2R2 D2 F' 2D' F2 3L2 2D' 2L' 3L B2 2B2 3R2 3D' 3U 2L 2D' 3U' 2L' 3L2 R' D 3D2 3R2 3U2 2F' 3D' 2U 3B D2 3U 2U 2L' 3U U2 2L2 R D2 B' 3D2 3U 2U 3F' F' 2U 2L' 2U U 3F' 2D 2F' 3D2 2L' R2 3U2 2F 3R2 2R' R 2D' 2B' 3D' U2 L' F' R' 2F' 3D2 3L
*5. *3B U' F2 2U' 3B2 L2 2B' 2F' F 2U U2 3B2 2U2 3B' 3L F 2R 3B 3R 2U' 3R' 2D' 3D 2U2 3L' B2 D' 3L' 3B' 2U2 2F2 3U2 2U F2 R2 3F2 U 2R' F' 2L' R2 2D' 2U' U2 3L2 3R 3F' 2D U2 3R' 3D2 B' L 3B F 3U2 U2 2L' D2 3B' D' 3R 3D' R F' 2R2 D' 2L 3L 2B 2D2 3D 3U2 3F2 3D2 2U2 2R2 2F' 2D 3D 2U U' 3L2 D2 L2 2L2 2F2 D2 2D' 2U' 3B2 2L2 D2 3L' U 3R' F' 3D 3R' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F R' F U' F R U R' 
*2. *F2 R' U' R F' U R' U' R2 
*3. *R U' R F2 R' F2 U F2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 F' D2 F' L2 D L F U F R' D 
*2. *L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L' U2 L2 B' U F L D' L' F D' 
*3. *L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' D F L R D2 F2 D' B2 L U' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 B2 D' F Rw' Uw' U L' Rw2 B2 L R' F Rw2 D' Uw L F2 R Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw U2 Rw R2 B2 L Uw2 F U' B' R2 D2 L' U Rw R U
*2. *B' Fw' F L Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' B2 F Uw Rw F2 Rw2 B Fw Uw' Fw' L Rw' B2 F2 Rw' U' L F2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 B' D U' R' B Fw Rw2 Fw' D Rw
*3. *Uw U' R' Uw2 U2 Fw L' R Fw2 D2 R' Fw2 F D' Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2 R Uw' L' Rw' R B Fw2 D2 Fw Rw2 D R B' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw' R2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F Lw2 D2 U Rw Uw2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw' L R2 F U2 Rw2 Bw Dw' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 U L2 Lw' B' Bw Dw' B2 F L' F2 L2 Lw' Rw' B2 F' L2 D U' F Uw U Lw Rw2 Dw2 U B2 D2 B Rw Dw' R' U2 R B2 D2 Dw2 L2 U'
*2. *R Bw' Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 U Rw2 R Dw' F2 D Fw' D2 Dw Bw2 Fw L' D2 Bw2 R2 B2 Uw' L2 U' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw' D B' D U' L R2 D' B2 Dw' R' B' Fw' Uw B Fw' Rw2 F2 L F2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U Fw' Lw' Bw2 Fw Uw L2 R Bw'
*3. *Lw2 Rw2 R' Bw D Lw Uw' Bw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw' U L' Lw R2 Uw Fw' F D2 U' Rw' R' F2 L Bw Rw' B2 Bw U L' D2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Fw U Fw2 F' D' U L Dw' B F2 U' Fw' L' Rw' Dw2 L B D' F D Uw' U2 Fw R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R D' L' B' U' B F' D2 R F2 U' 
*2. *B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U L' F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 L' R2 U2 F 
*3. *F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R' D' F2 D' B2 D2 L R F D2 
*4. *L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L B' R' U' L' U L' R2 U2 B L2 U2 
*5. *D' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B U' F2 L' U B R' B' D U2 R' 
*6. *D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D B' U R' D' L' B D' U' F D2 U2 
*7. *B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 B L' B' R' D L B' F' U R D 
*8. *L2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 R B' D2 F L B U' L' R B2 D2 R2 
*9. *D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' L D' R' F2 R' U B F' R' U' 
*10. *L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 F' L' F' R2 B D' L F2 R' B2 L2 U' 
*11. *D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F' D' U' L2 R B2 U 
*12. *D' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R' B' D2 R U' L2 R2 F2 U R 
*13. *B2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 R' U R2 F' L B' R' U L' U 
*14. *U' B2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 F2 L' B F L B2 D' L R D' B' L' 
*15. *D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R' U' F' L2 R' U F D' B' R F 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R' D B F U2 L2 D R 
*2. *D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B D' R' F L B' F' L F2 
*3. *D2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 R' U2 B' L' R2 U' R2 B' F D 
*4. *L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' B' U' L2 F L2 D B L 
*5. *U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F' L D2 U L R' U2 L B' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F' L2 D L U2 B2 F L B F2 
*2. *L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 F D F2 D' L' B' D F' U2 B2 D' 
*3. *F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 R' B F' L2 B R' D' 
*4. *D2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 D B2 L D' U' R U B' D F L' R2 
*5. *L2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 U' L B2 U L2 B2 F' D' B2 L2 F' U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B' U R B R2 B2 D2 R' D U' R 
*2. *F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U R' F L' U R' F' L' R2 B2 U F 
*3. *R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 B2 F' D B L2 R D2 R' F' R' U 
*4. *D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F' L' B2 L' B2 F' L' U F2 
*5. *D' R2 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F D' L2 F' D L B L R2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 U L' F2 U2 B U' F D F2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 U F2 U F' R2 
*3. *D' B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D F R' F L' B L2 U F 
*4. *L R U R Fw F L D2 U' B2 Fw F Rw R B2 R Fw2 Rw' F' L' Rw' R D L D' L Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Uw2 B Fw' L D' F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 U' R2 U R' U' F 
*3. *D B2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 B R' F2 D' B2 R' D' R2 B L' U2 
*4. *L B2 F2 L Rw' B U2 L' Fw2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F' R2 Uw' Fw U Rw D F D B2 L Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D Uw' U' R D2 Uw2 L' Fw' R B2 Fw
*5. *Fw Lw' Bw2 Fw U' R B' Fw U' R Bw' Fw D U' L' Rw R D2 Bw F' Rw Bw' Fw2 F L2 R2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Bw R Dw2 Uw' B' L' R' Uw2 R2 U' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 D Dw Lw2 Uw Rw2 U' B' Fw2 D Rw' B' D' U2 B2 Bw2 Fw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U R L' U R B U' B' R' U R L' B u' b 
*2. *L U' L' R' U R U L' U L U' R U R' U L B 
*3. *L U R L' U' R' U' R B U B' U R' U R' u' r l 
*4. *U L' R' U' L R' U R' U L' U L R L B u b' 
*5. *U' R U' L U' L U L' R' L' R' L' l b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (3,2) (-5,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,3) (-4,0) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (3,0) (0,1) (3,0)
*2. *(4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (-2,5) (2,0) (6,0) (6,3) (-4,4) (2,0) (5,4) (6,5) (0,1) (-4,1) (-4,4) (0,1) (1,0)
*3. *(0,0) (3,-3) (3,0) (6,3) (4,0) (3,0) (5,3) (3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (4,2) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (0,5) (1,0) (6,1) (0,5)
*4. *(0,5) (0,-5) (6,3) (3,0) (4,3) (2,0) (0,1) (6,5) (-3,1) (-4,0) (4,4) (-4,3) (6,2) (6,0) (0,4) (-5,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,0) (0,-3) (-3,3) (-3,5) (0,1) (4,3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (5,0) (1,0) (6,2) (1,0) (5,0) (0,4) (0,0)


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooh! Me first!

*2x2:* 2.89, 2.97, (3.05), (1.33), 3.05 = *2.97*
Lolscrambles
*3x3: *9.89, (9.80), 10.78, 10.61, (11.86) = *10.43*
Very nice. 3rd should have been sub 10. Rolled into a pb average - 10.64 of 12
*4x4:* (47.39), 52.45, (53.62), 49.31, 51.77 = *51.18*
Yeah decent.
*5x5:* 1:36.52, 1:32.48, (1:49.89), 1:34.05, (1:31.19) = *1:34.35*
Breaking in my new v5, so my times aren't great.
*6x6:* 3:08.41, 3:34.36, (3:05.27), 3:33.00, (3:38.94) = *3:25.26*
Good.
*234: 1:18.41*
k.
*2345: 3:00.27*
Bad 5x5 solve
*Sq1:* 24.09, (23.81), (40.58), 35.11, 34.56 = *31.25*
Meh.
*OH:* 23.19, (20.58), 25.08, (30.16), 23.11 = *23.79*


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.09 5.80 (8.00) (2.43) 7.18 = 6.69 I wish this was official... that fourth scramble is awesome!
*3x3:* (14.13) (23.38) 16.62 20.22 18.12 = 18.32 Three sub-20s. Okay.
*4x4:* (2:16.28) 2:02.03 1:53.95 (1:32.59) 1:53.00 = 1:56.33 Got my PB in this.
*5x5:* (4:13.67) 3:31.85 3:41.62 3:35.14 (3:06.71) = 3:36.20 Terrible. My best solve could've been a PB on a good day. Maybe I shouldn't take averages at 3:00 am. 
*2-4 Relay:* 2:26.88
*2-5 Relay:* 5:17.80
*Pyraminx:* 23.35 17.14 (24.20) 17.85 (12.43) = 19.45 This is a joke. For all but the last solve, I had the one LL alg that I need to do as a 2-look.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.38, (7.84), 5.83, (1.83), 7.38 = 5.68
_LOL at fourth scramble XD_

*3x3:* (16.11), 19.28, (22.90), 21.55, 18.41 = 19.75
_Arriba, Seniore!_

*4x4:* (1:33.09), (1:19.26), 1:31.72, 1:26.28, 1:31.36+ = 1:29.79
_My first sub90 average! First I thought it won't be sub90, because of the +2 on the last solve... 4x4 is fun _

*5x5:* (2:40.51), (DNF), 3:00.46, 2:55.21, 2:42.37 = 2:52.68
_Pretty good for me, the 2nd was quite fast, but then I messed up centers during edges >.<_


*3x3 OH:* 54.05, 1:03.33+, (1:13.36), (50.58), 52.89 = 56.76
_Okay._

*Pyraminx:* (19.74), 12.92, (10.80), 17.75, 16.53 = 15.73
_Good. Finally got new stickers  I will learn Oka Method now!
Here is a video of this average._

*Megaminx:* (4:38.86), 4:01.50, (3:43.58), 4:06.67, 4:13.66 = 4:07.28
_blubb._

*2x2-4x4 relay:* 2:22.12
_3x3 solve was 14.XY, double Parity on the 4x4 solve._

*2x2-5x5 relay:* 4:56.99
_YES!!! I did it! Sub5! All good solves  10 seconds better than last week _

*7x7:* 9:58.17, (9:45.16), 9:45.20, 9:51.08, (DNF) = 9:51.48
_Jippieh  sub10!_


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: F' B L' F R F D L' F2 R2 U F D2 F' U' F D2 B D' B' D2 B' R' B2 R B R' B2 R' B U D' R2 U' D B R2 (*37*) 

This is getting frustrating 

Scramble: D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 U L' F2 U2 B U' F D F2 

1x2x3: F' B L' F R F D (7/7)
2x2x3: L' F2 R2 . F (3/10)
Triple x-cross: B D' B' D2 (4/14)
Last slot: B' R' B2 R B R' B2 R (8/22)
Edge 3-cycle: R2 B U D' R2 U' D B R2 (8/30)
Corner 3-cycle insertion at .: U F D2 F' U' F D2 F' (7/37)

Yet another 14-move triple x-cross with all edges oriented, wasted. Typical FMC solution for me. Good start. Pathetic ending  Ran out of time after the corner 3-cycle insertion, so I just did an Allan for the edge 3-cycle, doubt I would've found a good insertion for edges anyway *shrugs*

On the bright side, at least I didn't do worse than last week *weak smile * *smile fades* *goes practice some more FMC*


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Ooh! Me *first*!





fazrulz's signature said:


> Australia's official *#1* speedcuber


Sure!  (too short)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 23, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 19.18, (38.89), (12.64), 26.46+, 27.63 = *24.42*
fp very disappointing)
*3x3x3:* (DNF), 44.41, 45.80, 46.30, (41.28) = *45.50*
(started with a crazy messup on Z-Perm -couldn't recover!)
*4x4x4:* 3:12.31, 3:13.98, (3:11.65), (3:59.67), 3:19.32 = *3:15.20*
(Whooo! Better than ever!)
*5x5x5:* (5:07.50), 5:21.88, (5:37.76), 5:36.73, 5:13.33 = *5:23.98*
(I really wanna get sub-5!)
*6x6x6:* 10:40.86, 10:35.74+, (11:10.04), 10:42.16, (10:19.11) = *10:39.59*
*7x7x7:* (20:13.16), 15:34.16, 15:26.36, (15:19.03), 15:27.77 = *15:29.43*
*Pyraminx:* (28.23), 18.95, 19.62, 21.47, (9.83) = *20.01*
*MegaMinx:* (5:08.73), (7:38.01), 5:12.99, 6:01.70, 5:56.40 = *5:43.70*
*Clock:* (1:41.44), 1:22.94, 1:09.51, (47.97), 51.46 = *1:07.97*
(first time I've timed myself doing the clock)
*Magic:* 3.03, (3.67), (2.82), 3.67, 2.82 = *3.17*
(Whaaaa? Two identical times? My stackmat timer is being spooky!)
*2-4 Relay:* 4:17.78
(is that fast for me?)
*2-5 Relay:* 13:09.63
(I messed up really bad on the 4x4x4)
*3x3x3 OH:*
*3x3x3 MTS:*


_I'll be doing these whilst on holiday in Hunstanton!_


----------



## Edam (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2* - 7.44, (12.47), 6.44, (2.36), 10.36 = 8.08 - very easy scrambles this week?
*3x3* - (23.91), 23.09, 19.75, 19.97, (17.28) = 20.94 - nice surprise. 3 sub 20's 
*4x4* - (1.45.03), 1.55.66 , 2:16.36, 2:07.25, (2:17.55) = 2:06.42 
might be the closest to a sub2 average i've had. and i THINK the 1:45 is a pb. 

*5x5 *- 2:48.16, (3:35.40) 3:12.08, 2:58.34, (2:36.34) = 2:59.53 - sub 3 is nice 

*magic* - 1.06, (1.03), (5.40) 1.06, 1.03 = 1.05 - i'm getting better.. almost sub 1. the 5.4 was nearly dnf, some strings came out but i managed to save it. 
*pyraminx *- 18.21, 25.63, 20.81, (17.83), (34.61) = 21.55  shhhh


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 23, 2009)

Pete Harpham

*2x2x2 :* (8.89), 6.62, 6.38, (2.34), 5.72 = *6.24*
PB single and average, easy scrambles though.

*3x3x3 :*25.55, 26.83, 24.27, (23.34), (30.24) = *25.55*
I'm actually feeling some improvement at last 

*4x4x4 :* (2:21.03), 2:03.62, 1:50.48, 2:06.64, (1:41.25) = *2:00.25*
so close to sub-2 average.

*5x5x5 :*(3:45.55), 3:56.56, 4:11.48, 4:08.06, (4:25.52) = *4:05.37*
PB single and average. 

*7x7x7 :* 14:35.36, (13:18.66), 13:45.75, (15:29.20), 15:00.61 = *14:27.24*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:12.69, DNF (1:31.25) 1:12.41 = *1:12.41*
Not that good.

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF (4:24.69), 7:10.26, DNF (5:34.45) = 7:10.26
I'm tired of DNFs. That was really slow as well. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 2:02.64, (2:24.44), 1:32.59, (1:23.69), 2:22.00 = *1:59.08*
PB single and average. great single. 

*3x3x3 OH :* 1:07.67, (1:35.20), (1:05.86), 1:26.81, 1:14.70
I've only just started doing this.

*2-3-4 relay : 2:40.59*
good

*2-3-4-5 relay : 7:04.66*
PB again

*Pyraminx : *(33.16), 28.19, 23.94, 33.06, (17.41) = *28.40*
Embarrassing. It's time to learn a method for this. I can do 3x3x3 faster, lol. 

*Square-1 : *(2:54.73), 1:35.83, 1:55.50, (1:28.64), 1:33.91 = *1:41.75*
PB average


----------



## Mossar (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 04.30 04.24 03.99 01.89 04.81 = *4.18* Not bad 
*3x3 OH:* 37.50 28.51 30.39 27.35 28.82 = *29.24* I don't train it
*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 51.46 - *51.46* My pb 15.56 but it is not bad. 2x2 BLD is better than 3x3 BLD 
*2-4 relay:* 2:00:22 
3x3 in 17 seconds, 2x2 in 5 seconds and 4x4 in ~1:35. I should train 4x4 :/ My times in 4x4 are 1:30-2:00. I think it's bad  But I've solved 444 maybe 30 times ;D


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.23*
12.13, (10.49), 13.74, (13.89), 13.83 

*3x3x3OH: 30.70*
30.14, (31.54), 31.41, 30.54, (25.69)

*3x3x3 BLD: 1:54.16*
1:54.16, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:04.15*
(59.27), (1:07.18), 1:06.93, 1:00.18, 1:05.35 

*5x5x5: 2:02.81*
(2:09.93), 2:00.88, 2:07.35, (1:59.17) 2:00.19 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:26.03*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:37.46*

*square-1: 37.02*
(27.17), 35.33, 37.01, 38.73, (43.63)


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2*: 3.97, (4.16), 2.90, (1.78), 4.13 = *3.67*

I like easy scrambles. I bet someone faster could sub 3 these.

*Pyra*: (8.41), 9.25, 10.52, 11.09, (11.84) = 10.22
Don't look. It's too painful.

*3x3*: 18.33, (15.33), 19.11, (20.56), 17.16 = 18.20

Crap


----------



## John Lee (Jul 23, 2009)

2x2x2 7.96 (8.24) 7.66 (2.09) 7.69 = 7.77
love the fourth solve PB single
3x3x3 (18.08) 18.86 20.00 (26.54) 20.46 = 19.78
4x4x4 1:25.86 (1:20.46) 1:25.16 1:27.91 (1:32.47) = 1:26.31
5x5x5 2:04.71 (2:38.78) 2:38.57 (1:56.65) 2:04.89 = 2:16.06
terrible 2nd and 3rd solves, don't know what happened
6x6x6...
7x7x7...
2x2x2 BLD 1:45.61 1:50.36 DNF = 1:45.61
3x3x3 BLD...
3x3x3 OH (55.44) 1:03.60 1:04.85 1:03.69 (DNF) = 1:04.05
2-3-4 Relay 2:04.59
2-3-4-5 Relay 4:25.55
MegaMinx...
PyraMinx 16.05 (17.70) 14.24 (13.83) 14.73 = 15.01
Square-1 1:24.15 (1:48.41) 1:20.08 (1:04.66) 1:10.81 = 1:18.35


----------



## Kidstardust (Jul 23, 2009)

3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
2x2: 12.86, 13.41, 11.83, 2.61, 17.99 = *12.70*
Square1:
Clock:
2-4:
2-5:


----------



## Jude (Jul 23, 2009)

*Square-1:* 44.87, 55.98, DNF (P), 59.88 (P), DNF = *DNF* --> _Damnnn. I DNF too much _


----------



## Edmund (Jul 23, 2009)

2x2
3.44
(4.52), 3.50, 3.30, (1.34), 3.52
Comment: Easy scrambles. I had no warm-up could have been better but nonetheless still good.

3x3
16.10
(14.38), (17.97), 15.83, 16.52, 15.96
Comment: pretty good.

2-4
2:27.99
Comment: breakdown: roughly 2x2- 8, 3x3, 19, 4x4- 1:58
really bad 2x2 and 3x3 good 4x4. Done with a bunch of people watching. I did it at a camp I'm a leader at so lot of kids and other leaders watched this during lunch. I also brought the OH scrambles but didn't get around to doing it. I hadn't practiced anything today. 2x2 was so bad because some kid was on my back for it. lol

OH
34.15
(43.40), 31.61, 33.87, 36.98, (29.62)
Comment: 29 was PLL skip, and it was funny because before the solve I said it's been forever since I broke any single PB's. (My OH single is 23.xy) but I said I want this too be fast maybe just sub-30 even if it is a pll skip. HA HA what are the odds. LOL


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 23, 2009)

2x2: 3.83 5.23 (6.19) (1.58) 4.50 = 4.52 *Lol average.*
3x3: 15.27 (16.94) 14.42 (11.50) 13.09 = 14.26 *Very easy crosses on all of them.*
4x4: 1:04.72 (1:08.97) 1:01.70 1:08.88 (1:00.86+) = 1:05.10 *Normal. Stupid last solve.*
5x5: 2:01.70 (1:44.81) 2:00.00 1:45.19 1:52.74 = 1:52.64 *Normal.*
6x6: 4:08.33 (3:53.92) 4:07.30 4:27.47 (DNF) = 4:14.37 *Lot of pops and over 5 minutes; just dnf'ed it.*
7x7: 6:36.81 (5:56.88) 6:03.94 6:33.53 (DNS) = 6:24.76 *Don't want to do the last one.*
2x2BLD: 31.92 DNF 33.67 = 31.92 *Easy.*
3x3BLD: DNF DNF 2:56.38 = 2:56.38 *Epic fail.*
3x3OH: 29.91 (28.22) 31.09 30.95 (33.06) = 30.65 *Normal.*
Clock: 15.08 13.48 15.06 (19.67) (12.64) = 14.54 *Slightly better than average.*
Pyraminx: 8.05 9.64 8.33 (9.92) (7.75) = 9.67 *Good.*
3x3FMC: 34 moves *See later post.*
Square-1: 36.53 45.16 37.00 (57.30) (23.36) = 39.56 *Fail.*
2-3-4: 1:20.08 *Great!*
2-3-4-5: 3:13.52 *Very good.*
Megaminx: 1:25.36 (1:19.11) 1:24.05 1:26.62 (1:33.64) = 1:25.34 *Wh00t?! I need to do this at WC!*
3x3MultiBLD: 2/2 6:54.43 *Erik doesn't deserve the NR. Considering my recent failures I decided to do something easy. Memo was 3:08.*
4x4BLD: 14:36.70 DNS DNS = 14:36.70 *New PB and my first sub-15! It had 14 pieces solved, so lucky.*


----------



## salshort (Jul 23, 2009)

2x2x2:8.56 (11.71) 6.98 (2.25+2) 10.52
Av = 8.69 (that 4th scramble was such a joke, glad that was the solve that did not count.)
3x3x3(decently easy scrambles): 26.18 (23.18) 30.03 (44.68 pop solve) 29.08
Av = 28.43
Pyraminx: 15.24 (11.84) 12.88 (24.27) 17.76
Av = 15.30
Magic: (3.03) 2.15 (2.09) 2.78 2.59
Av = 2.51
3x3x3 OH: 59.83	(2:06.09) 1:01.80 (57.02) 1:19.86
Av = 1:07.16
2x2x2 Blind(crosses were tough to memo): DNF DNF DNF
2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay: 4:33.52
2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay(my 2-4 was better than the other relay for this relay!): 8:54.50


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 23, 2009)

2x2: 4.36, (5.62), 3.85, (1.60), 4.71 = 4.31
Dem's some easy scrambles  Should've been a faster average.

3x3: 12.02, 12.93, 13.44, (13.72), (11.84) = 12.80
Normal-ish.

4x4: 1:01.86, (1:03.11), 1:01.33, 59.60, (58.80) = 1:00.93
Meh. I haven't practiced in a fortnight.

5x5:

234: 1:20.86
6-13-61, should've been better 

2345:

OH: (29.22), 43.94, 36.47, 42.74, (45.88) = 41.05
First was non-lucky. I dunno where it came from.

Sq-1: 19.32, 20.21, (24.03), 19.33, (16.98) = 19.62
First and third had parity. Average.


----------



## Jai (Jul 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 2.58, 3.15, 3.15, (1.30), (4.06) = *2.96*

*3x3:* (10.03), 10.59, (12.94), 11.34, 12.36 = *11.43*

*4x4:* 58.03, (1:12.02), 56.69, (55.59), 1:00.65 = *58.45*

*5x5:* 1:55.63, (2:25.72), 2:07.47, 2:11.16, (1:55.61) = *2:04.75*

*3x3OH:* 19.13, 19.72, 19.96, (20.34), (18.18) = *19.60*

*234 Relay:* 1:09.44

*Pyraminx:* (8.18), 6.15, 7.69, 6.81, (5.81) = *6.88*


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 24, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.47, 10.02, 9.44, (2.38), (12.03) ... 9.31 average

*3x3:* (21.83), 23.75, (27.48), 22.20, 23.33 ... 23.09 average 

*4x4:* (2:40.01), 2:39.92, 2:05.56, 2:24.86, (1:49.38) ... 2:23.44 average

*2 to 4 relay: *DNF 

*2x2 blind:* DNF, 3:21.74, 2:41.48 ... 2:24.48

Quick question: Is it required to put all the times down and not just the average? It seems like it would be easier to make the final ranking lists if only the averages were given.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 24, 2009)

*3x3*
0:19.08 0:21.97 0:16.96 0:18.33 0:18.18
Average: 0:18.53
yay a good average!

*4x4*
1:22.97 1:00.46 1:04.34 0:55.31 1:03.96
Average: 1:02.92
34 second reduction on 55.31. 

*5x5*
1:55.58 1:44.58 1:53.34 1:49.46 1:45.13
Average: 1:49.31
kinda bad... the counting 1:50 took out the suave from this average.

RAINBOW


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 24, 2009)

3x3: (33.70) 34.45 (37.03) 34.78 33.76 Avg:34.33

5x5: (5:03) 4:47 4:20 (4:16) 4:34=4:27


----------



## elimescube (Jul 24, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (5.53), 5.30, 5.18, (1.93), 4.52 = *5.00*
Fourth scramble was too easy! Only 8 turns.
*3x3x3:* 17.91, 17.38, 16.80, (19.63), (14.75) = *17.36*
*4x4x4:* 1:08.84, 1:07.83, 1:09.84, (1:10.27), (1:06.53) = *1:08.84*
Awesome!
*5x5x5:* 1:44.69, 1:49.08, (1:44.43), 1:48.77, (1:57.21) = *1:47.51*


----------



## PeterV (Jul 24, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.18, (17.69), 8.51, (2.89), 12.58 = *10.09 avg.*
Comment: Blew the second and last solve, but amazing 4th scramble!

3x3x3: (32.46), 31.64, 28.26, 26.80, (25.42) = *28.90 avg.*
Comment: Good.

2-4 Relay: *3:21.65*
Comment: Good.

2-5 Relay: *9:37.56* (O)
Comment: Good.

Magic: 1.48, 2.14, 1.51, (3.62), (1.42) = *1.71 avg.*
Comment: Pretty inconsistant.


----------



## mav (Jul 24, 2009)

*3x3x3* : 31.31, (38.12), (27.10), 29.67, 34.09 = *31.69*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds:

*2x2:* 7.90 5.71 6.68 (2.02) (8.36) = 6.76
haha @ 4th scramble
*3x3:* (17.36) 15.46 16.59 (15.13) 16.59 = 16.21
surprised i can still do this well after really never doing 3x3 for a long time
*4x4:* 1:08.27 (1:08.08) 1:13.28 (1:36.38) 1:17.72 = 1:13.09
*5x5:* (2:15.27) 2:13.05 2:08.15 (2:06.96) 2:11.97 = 2:11.06
*6x6:* (4:17.44) 4:45.43 (4:57.75) 4:55.53 4:29.46 = 4:43.47
*7x7:* 7:21.41 (7:03.69) (8:45.77) 7:11.66 7:04.15 = 7:12.41
*3x3 oh:* 36.86 38.97 (28.77) 38.27 (39.05) = 38.03
*234:* 1:38.75
4x4 was about 1:08
*3x3 fm: * 38
Solution: D2 B D2 R2 B' D U F L F' L' F L B' D2 B U B' D2 B F2 U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' L F R' F R F2 L'
2x2x2: D2 B D2 R2 B' D (6|6)
2x2x3: U F L F' L' F L (7|13)
F2L minus 1 pair: *U F2 U2 F2 (4|17)
F2L: U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (8|25)
Random OLL that puts some stuff together: L F R' F R F2 L' (7|32)
Insert B' D2 B U B' D2 B U' at * (6|38)

Not very nice scramble or solve for me.

*Magic*: (1.31) 1.33 1.44 (DNF) 1.52 = 1.43
*Master Magic*: 3.66 (3.15) 3.28 (3.97) 3.97 = 3.64
*Megaminx*: (2:08.90) 2:00.47 (1:55.81) 1:58.93 2:02.59 = 2:00.68
*Pyraminx*: 12.56 (9.09) (18.83) 12.09 9.46 = 11.37
*Clock*: 19.58 20.88 (16.36) (DNF) 19.53 = 20.00


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*2x2:* 08.21, (09.17), 06.42, (01.29), 05.50 => 6.71
First 2 solves killed it. 
*4x4:* 1:00.10, (57.87), 1:05.30, (1:09.06), 1:06.92 => 1:04.10
So out of shape on 4x4


----------



## vvtopkar (Jul 24, 2009)

Ved T. (vvtopkar)

*2x2:* (8.05), 7.93, 7.03, (1.03), 5.33 => 6.76
Yay sub 7!!!

*3x3:* (24.06), 25.34, 27.15, 26.33, (28.15) => 26.27
Ok, I would have liked a sub-25 

*Magic:*


----------



## stray (Jul 24, 2009)

FMC: L U2 L' U L' D' F' L2 B2 R B2 F2 L2 D' L' D L2 B2 L F L' F U' F2 D' F U F' D B2 (30)

L U2 L' U L' D' F' L2 B2 R B2 F2 block 2x3 (12)
L2 D' L' D L2 another block 1x2x2 (17)
B2 F2L leave 1 mismatch slot (18)
L F L' F U' F2 D' F U F' D lucky with all corner done (29)
B2 correction (30)

So intersting ending. After a terrible 12 moves start, I have no idea about expanding to normal F2L, so just solve a random block, then a mismatch slot appears, it seems be a good way to finish this time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 24, 2009)

3x3FMC: 34 moves

Scramble: D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 U L' F2 U2 B U' F D F2

2x2x2 block: L R2 U' B' U2 _R'_ 
Double x-cross: _R_ D R2 B' R B
3rd pair: R2 D' L' D R2
Solving F2L on D preserving the UFR block: B L B' L' B L' B' L
Last 5 pieces: y x' U2 F' U' L' U' L2 F' L2 U' L U F2

Moves in italic cancel.
Underlined moves become L'.

Final solution: L R2 U' B' U2 D R2 B' R B R2 D' L' D R2 B L B' L' B L' B' L' y x' F' U' L' U' L2 F' L2 U' L U F2


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2009)

stray said:


> FMC: L U2 L' U L' D' F' L2 B2 R B2 F2 L2 D' L' D L2 B2 L F L' F U' F2 D' F U F' D B2 (30)
> 
> L U2 L' U L' D' F' L2 B2 R B2 F2 block 2x3 (12)
> L2 D' L' D L2 another block 1x2x2 (17)
> ...


----------



## stray (Jul 24, 2009)

blah said:


>



don't scare me

 I check your solution right now, I know why I miss 10 move 2x3 block, I learned heise method and always in that way, so I don't see 1x2x3 first is better,but I can't find a nice ending too.Yours is good with more cancellation.

You always find 14 move triple x-cross, it's my next fmc target


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Scramble: D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 U L' F2 U2 B U' F D F2
Solution: R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' F' U2 F2 U L' U2 F L' F2 U2 D' F U F' U' D R U' R' L2 U' R B' R' F' R B R'

2x2x2: R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D'
2x2x3: F' U2 F2 U L' U2
3x cross: F L' F2 U . L2 U' F'
solve remaining corners: F R B' R' F' R B R'
insert at .: U D' F U F' U' D R U' R'
U U become U2 before insertion; F' F cancel after 3x cross.

I found this after just 30 minutes. I found the 3x cross after about 15 minutes. It's just too busy of a week with preparing for the Indiana Open, so I decided this was good enough and quit. But it seems like whenever you use an edges insertion, there's almost always something better, so I suspect this could be better. My first non-disaster fewest moves solve in quite a few weeks. It seemed like an easy scramble to me - lots of opportunities.


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I might have beaten blah (which was my primary goal ). But as it is, I guess I'm glad I escaped without a DNF.
> ...





Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
> Scramble: D2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 U L' F2 U2 B U' F D F2
> Solution: R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D' F' U2 F2 U L' U2 F L' F2 U2 D' F U F' U' D R U' R' L2 U' R B' R' F' R B R'
> ...


         

Told you so! 

(Apologies for the large chunks of quotes )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Told you so!


Thanks - it was nice to finally get a semi-decent one again. I suspect we're currently fairly evenly matched, but that's only because you have so little experience. In a few more months, you'll probably be way past me and be consistently around 30 moves in under an hour. Unless you get bored again and quit this too.


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> In a few more months, you'll probably be way past me and be consistently around 30 moves in under an hour.


I vividly recall you saying something similar about BLD... 

 Mike's a false prophet!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > In a few more months, you'll probably be way past me and be consistently around 30 moves in under an hour.
> ...



Oh no, I am - I got one wrong! But that's just because you quit. If you hadn't quit, you would have been better than me long ago. And if you notice, I did put that caveat this time. So this time I won't be wrong, I'm sure. Either you'll get better than me soon, or you'll quit. Again.

You could still pick back up on BLD and get better than me pretty quickly, I'm sure...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2009)

FMC: 33 moves.
Solution 1:
U'RFU'L'R2)BD'RF2D2F')DRD'RDR2DRDR'D')DR'UR2D'RU'F'B'R2FBR)
33 moves cancelling 3 moves.
This is a tough one. The beginning blocks were hard, but it turned out interesting.
Skeleton 2:
U'RFU'L'R2)DF'L'F2LBF2R2F2R'F'RFR2FD2F'R2D'RDR)
28 moves leaving 3 edges.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 25, 2009)

2x2 - 13.95 12.39 (7.50) (15.30) 12.28 *12.87avg.* Slightly better than normal average I think. Don't know where the third come from. 

3x3 - 35.55 (36.98) 33.09 36.95 (31.61) *35.20avg* Starting to get a little consistency now. 

4x4 - (2.20.34) 2.09.52 2.14.40 (2.01.96) 2.11.65 *2.12.52avg* Could have got my first sub 2, but OLL parity on 4th, put shot to that. Hurry Deal Extreme with my Meffert's Clone!

5x5 - 4.04.96 (4.00.45) 4.17.80 4.45.55 (DNF). *4.22.77avg* It was going really well untill 4th solve. A repeat of my explosion at UK Masters on 5th solve. V5 is next on my shopping list.

Magic - 2.97 (3.38) (2.68) 3.00 2.97 *2.98avg* Sub 3 average!

Clock - (30.28) 30.00 24.93 (20.53) 26.71 *27.21avg* Only just changed method to Pochman after Charlie noted how inefficient my method was. Expect improvement.

Square1 - 56.80 1.04.77 (50.58) 1.09.34 (1.10.93) *1.03.64avg* Parity on last solve. Pop on 4th. How do I stop my square1 popping???

2-4 Relay - *3.47.88* Double parity.

2-5 Relay - *6.52.06.* Four really good solves for me.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1.	24.57	R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 R B2 L' U R' D B' D' B' U'
2.	23.51	D L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' D R B2 U' F2 D' R'
3.	18.24	U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F R U' B R' D2 L2 F' D' R'
4.	22.77	U L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B R' B' U' R B2 F D2 L D
5.	20.03	R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 L F L B R D L' D R' U F R2
*average:* 21.82
WTF! So bad times.. Also no warmup.. F2L went wrong like every time?? :S

*5x5x5*
1.	3:54.49	
2.	4:58.52	
3.	DNF	
4.	DNF	
5.	5:11.36	
*average:* DNF I guess.
Damn.. DNF-s because messed up the centers while edge pairing :fp


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
4. DNF
5. DNF

:fp DAMN!

*3x3x3 One Handed*
1.	55.64	
2.	55.45	
3.	48.69	
4.	46.20	
5.	52.35
*average:* 51.67

okay.. Pretty good times.


*3x3x3 With Feet*
1. 3:33.95
2.DNS
3.DNS
4.DNS
5.DNS

No Way I'm going to do that so many times 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*


*PyraMinx*
1.	13.95	L U' R' U R L' U R B U' B' R' U R L' B u' b
2.	5.09	L U' L' R' U R U L' U L U' R U R' U L B
3.	7.20	L U R L' U' R' U' R B U B' U R' U R' u' r l
4.	11.35	U L' R' U' L R' U R' U L' U L R L B u b'
5.	8.13	U' R U' L U' L U L' R' L' R' L' l b' 
*average: 9.14*

Too bad times. First was because no warmup with pyraminx and the fourth messed up because two wrong tip turns. Pretty usual times, but two very bad ones.

*Snake*
1.	8.93	
2.	(9.87)	
3.	8.91	
4.	8.57	
5.	(7.95)
*Average: 8.80*

Good times. Started with snake today and so good start.

E: No snake?? SH*T!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 25, 2009)

6x6 - (8.32.75) 8.24.34 8.24.43 (7.59.72) 8.16.72 *8.21.83avg* Double parity on each solve, except my slowest time! New personal best too. First time below 8.


----------



## babyle (Jul 25, 2009)

3x3 bld: DNF 3:32:02 DNF


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 25, 2009)

Simon Westlund

Been on vacation so I havn't been able to compete.. I'll try in some events this week though 

*2x2:* 2.27, 4.83, *6.26*, *1.23*, 3.98 = *3.69*
_Lol, nice scrambles _

*3x3:* 12.66, *11.92*, *14.61*, 12.55, 13.53 = *12.91*
_Amazing average!  _

*4x4:* DNF
_2 centers broke on the first move of the first solve -.-_

*5x5:*

*6x6:*

*Megaminx:*

*Pyraminx:*

*Square 1:* 37.56, 39.12, 39.74, *33.91*, *51.31* = *38.81*
_I don't practise this.._


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2009)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > In a few more months, you'll probably be way past me and be consistently around 30 moves in under an hour.
> ...



Yes, I remember when Mike was my old standard for 5x5, FMC, etc in the weekly comp.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 14.59 24.40 dnf 3.83 20.81 = *19.93 *
OK. To note that the 4:th was new single PB seems unnecessary 
*3x3:* 47.93 58.30 50.52 67.91 74.08 = *58.91*
 for the last two.
*4x4:* 4:12.36 3:55.53 3:02.91 3:45.21 3:04.88 = *3:35.21*
*5x5:* 12:09.11 10:56.33 10:38.27 7:59.43 12:22.00 = *11:14.57* :confused:
*OH: * 4:11.65 dnf dns dns dns = *DNF*
First time ever -- and I did not even get cramps 
*2x2BLD:* 42.47 52.88 65.28 = *42.47*
OK. Had to undo and redo part of the last one.
*3x3BLD:* 3:12.10 dnf 3:59.19 = *3:12.10* so slow... 
*4x4BLD:* 11:35 dnf 12:20 = *11:35* 
Very good. The first was lucky but still...
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
All three were sub 30. The second only three +-centers off and 25:28.
*Multi: * 5/7 *= 3* time 56:30
Decent, the best I managed with 7 cubes. This time I did one cube at a time and not 
all twists of corners first and therefore forgot just to twist two corners at one cube. 
Another had a 3-cycle of edges and one 3-c of corners off.
*2-4Rel:4:58.25* ok
*2-5Rel: 12:31.00* ok
*MTS:* dnf 4:26.25 dnf 7:12.34 dnf = *DNF*
First three blind. But I am beginning to see some point of this event even
without blindsolving.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 26, 2009)

Novriil said:


> *3x3x3 Blindfolded*
> 1. DNF
> 2. DNF
> 3. DNF
> ...



How did you get 5 DNFs when there's only 3 scrambles?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 26, 2009)

MTS - (DNF) 2.30.68 3.45.68 (2.18.44) 2.29.17. *2.55.18avg* Not much too say really. totally messed up an N perm on top layer on first solve. From then on I just used basic seven step solution.
2x2 BLD - . DNF DNF DNF. *DNFavg* lol. 2.09.45 1.55.46 2.30.56 First 2 solves just parity. Last one was a disaster. Need to slow down i think.
7x7 - (11.53.14) 12.54.62 (15.36.82) 13.01.01 14.48.73 *13.34.79avg* Very pleasing. Last time i timed myself it was well over 20mins single solve. Maybe next time I won't do all five one after the other though. My left hand was hurting.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 26, 2009)

3x3 OH - (3.33.19) (2.36.76) 3.32.19 2.40.75 3.02.72 3.07.20 *3.06.71avg* Ha ha. Never really tried before. Hopefully improve a bit. I really struggled to do remember most algs.


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 26, 2009)

*2x2:* 12.98 ; (22.10) ; 4.98 ; (2.88) ; 9.62 ==> *9.19* PB
_I haven't practised for 2 weeks, and I forgot some algorithms. The 3rd cube's LL was FRUR'U'F'. The 4th cube was awesome! The solution was a Sune + U! And PLL skip on the last cube._

*3x3:* 31.38 ; 35.86 ; (29.14) ; (38.10) ; 30.42 ==> *32.55* PB
_PB average, nice sub-30 _

*3x3x3 BLD:* 5:35.18 ; 7:00.82 ; DNS ==> *5:35.18*
_Good._

*Multi BLD:* 0/2, 20:51.36, about 16 minutes memo.
_My first attempt. Both cubes were off by 2 edges, DB and UR (buffer)_


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


That is what us old guys are for


----------



## TMOY (Jul 26, 2009)

I just tried the 2^3 scrambles, and got:
(8.58) 5.78 6.72 (2.78) 6.13 = 6.21 average. Not my PB but still my best with three non-lucky counting solves.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 26, 2009)

3x3 : (14.43), (18.30), 17.37, 17.46, 15.98 
Average: 16.94
Done with my exam!  time to cube.

3x3 OH : 31.03, 29.13, (37.17), (24.24), 33.06
Average: 31.07
PB after PB after PB. 4th was OLL skip. I do OH only for the weekly. Today I lubed my cube and everything felt so good! Previous PB was ~35 average


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> That is what us old guys are for



Yes Arnaud, you are so very old . 
Actually some days younger than my son, whom you, by the way,
will (probably) meet in a month. 

Very much welcome to Sweden!
(And I am of course very much looking forward to meet the famous Arnaud )


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 27, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (11.23), (12.09), 11.62, 11.74, 11.74 = 11.70
4x4x4: 53.00, (51.15), (58.06), 53.73, 51.18 = 52.64


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 27, 2009)

... really ... wow ... wth ...
4x4 BLD: 
S1. 10:11.95
You mean after all that bull I had to put up with today ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Quick question: Is it required to put all the times down and not just the average? It seems like it would be easier to make the final ranking lists if only the averages were given.



Yes, we want all your times. Average is not necessary, it is calculated by the program. And it is *not* easier if you only give the average, then I have to manually insert five times your average which is both wrong and tedious.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 27, 2009)

*2x2*
16.78, 32.31, 9.31, 3.16, 17.69 = 14.59

*3x3*
36.94, 43.77, 37.48, DNF, 45.78 = 42.34
The DNF was off by 1 turn and 1 cycle of edges:fp I have extremely improved!!


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jul 27, 2009)

*3x3x3:* (14.81), 15,56, (26.90), 17.84, 19.43 = *17.61*

4x4x4:


----------



## Ian (Jul 28, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.71, 8.00, DNF, 2.30, 7.83
3x3x3: 18.89, DNF, 21.73, 19.47, 17.61
3x3x3 OH: 41.47, DNF, 39.36, 29.85, 38.32
234 Relay: 2:38.06
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS
Square 1 : 2:42.98, 2:16.14, 3:03.70, 2:19.47, 1:57.51


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2009)

*2x2*
1) (DNF)
2) 7.82
3) 3.43
4) (2.79)
5) 9.21
avg : 6.82

*3x3*
1) (17.25)
2) 20.02
3) 17.86
4) 19.71
5) (24.37)
avg : 19.20

*4x4*
1) (1:08.99)
2) 1:18.54
3) 1:17.41
4) (1:25.47)
5) 1:17.56
avg : 1:17.84

*2+3+4*
DNF :fp

*Magic*
1) 1.09
2) 1.08
3) (1.02)
4) 1.19
5) (4.51)
avg : 1.12

I got pb in all of the avg here....


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 28, 2009)

2x2 7.18 (11.74) 4.52 (2.38) 8.21 =avg 6.64
3x3 (19.38) 23.09 25.31 (26.03) 23.13 = 23.13
4x4 1:30.80 1:32.71 1:30.96	(1:41.08) (1:30.43) = : 1:41.08
5x5 2:37.91
Magic 1.36	1.40	1.38	(DNF)	(1.34) = 1.38
Master Magic 3.75 (4.27) 3.50 3.41	(3.40)= 3.55
pyraminx (15.77) (7.58) 11.41 12.03 11.06 = 11.50
square-1 19.13 17.06 (23.66) 17.43 (16.28) = 17.87
too slow
relay 234 2:00.22


----------



## Edam (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeremy said:


> *Magic*
> 1) 1.09
> 2) 1.08
> 3) (1.02)
> ...



ah! someone with similar times to me. for the last few weeks people have either been a lot faster or a bit slower. it'll be nice to 'compete' against someone with similar times.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2009)

Edam said:


> ah! someone with similar times to me. for the last few weeks people have either been a lot faster or a bit slower. it'll be nice to 'compete' against someone with similar times.


thx
this time i played magic while i was sitting.
If i solve it while i am standing, 
i might get better results.
(pb single : 0.87)


----------



## Lumej (Jul 28, 2009)

Lumej

2x2: 10.59 09.49 10.92 (04.71) (31.40) = 10.33
The 4th one was funny…
3x3: (30.25) 33.16 38.31 (42.32) 31.04 =34.17
Horrible. I’ll warm up better next time. I messed up the 4th but I didn’t want to DNF it…
4x4: 3:02.12 2:30.71 (3:16.66) 3:13.84 (2:31.39) = 2:55.78
2-3-4: 4:04.99
2-3-4-5: 8:30.94


----------



## mav (Jul 28, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 30.01, (29.01), (33.97), 31.84, 33.58 = *31.91*


----------



## themontyfreak (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have anything all that exact for timing (just my webcam and seeing how long the video is) and I am not the fastest either so bear with me...
1) 1:45
2)1:33
3)2:15 (I messed up the solve)
4)1:20
5)1:58
Average about 1:54:2
As I said, not exact, nor fast..


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2009)

themontyfreak said:


> I don't have anything all that exact for timing (just my webcam and seeing how long the video is) and I am not the fastest either so bear with me...
> 1) 1:45
> 2)1:33
> 3)2:15 (I messed up the solve)
> ...




http://www.cubetimer.com/

Either that or CCT (CalCubeTimer)


----------



## themontyfreak (Jul 28, 2009)

cool, thanks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 28, 2009)

themontyfreak said:


> I don't have anything all that exact for timing (just my webcam and seeing how long the video is) and I am not the fastest either so bear with me...
> 1) 1:45
> 2)1:33
> 3)2:15 (I messed up the solve)
> ...



Still welcome to the Weekly Contest. And your average is better than 
you may think, because you skip the best and worst of your times and
then you take the average of the other three. So your average will be
a little over 1:45 then.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.40, 4.13, 3.16, 1.15, 2.75 = *3.10*
Easy squeezy.
*3x3:* 13.19, 9.97, 14.66, 20.40, 14.05 = *13.97*
sub-10 was non-lucky 
*4x4:* 48.52, 56.72, 59.94, 1:00.22, 54.18 = *56.95*
48 was also non-lucky 
*5x5:* 1:54.19, 1:54.18, 1:55.28, 1:57.04, 1:54.08 = *1:54.55*
*6x6:* 4:13.05, 4:22.56, 4:04.70, 3:52.98, 3:59.62 = *4:05.79*
2 sub-4s 
*2x2BLD:* DNF, 18.03, 37.47+ = *18.03*
*3x3BLD:* 2:53.97, DNF, DNF = *2:53.97*
Easy scramble, I'm way out of shape.
*4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Don't remember the time, but I was waaaaayyy off. I really need to work on this if I want a success at Nats.
*Multi:* 2/2 (12:53.72) = *2 points*
Yay!
*3x3oh:* 31.43, 32.90, 28.15, 26.84, 26.08 = *28.81*
Nice
*3x3feet:* 1:57.83, 2:13.45, 2:08.83, 1:41.32, 1:46.40 = *1:57.69*
c4y cubes are great for this.
*3x3match:* 1:06.46, 1:13.41, 57.09, 1:10.43, 1:07.22 = *1:08.04*
Easy sub-1
*3FMC: DNF*
I found a lot of great starts that led nowhere. Upsetting.
*2-4: 1:19.21*
*2-5: 3:11.47*

*Magic:* 1.45, 1.41, 1.77, 1.38, 1.31 = *1.41*
*MMagic:* 3.31, 3.10, 3.18, 3.52, 2.94 = *3.20*
My first sub-3 
*Clock:* 1:37.77, 7.12, 6.31, 7.14, 8.26 = *7.45*
Doin' it Mike Hughey Style I decided to BLD the first, and got the UWR! There were some nice things I could freestyle, but it was mostly just nice execution.
*mega:* 2:21.97, 2:12.68, 2:07.63, 2:11.90, 2:00.51 = *2:10.74*
Almost sub 2
*pyra:* 8.61, 6.94, 7.59, 7.06, 6.68 = *7.20*
*Sq-1: *21.25 P, 17.80 P, 22.50 P, 16.78, 17.91 = *18.99*
Parity CP helped a lot.


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2-* 4.86, 6.06, 6.34, (1.81), (6.41) *Average- 5.75*
*3x3- *17.72, (19.19), (15.88), 16.81, 17.14 *Average- 17.22*
*4x4-* (1:12.08), 1:16.34, (1:17.30), 1:16.47, 1:12.19 *Average- 1:15.00*
*5x5-* (2:00.49), 2:20.98, 2:12.72, 2:06.21, (2:24.68) *Average-2:13.30*
*7x7-* 7:43.20, 8:01.31, (8:45.24), 8:12.04, (7:03.11)	*Average- 7:58.85* 
*3x3 OH-* 38.49, 41.34, 42.38, (33.20), (46.93) *Average-40.74	*
*2-4 Relay: 1:42.02*
*2-5 Relay: 4:03.84*
*FMC- DNF*
*MTS-*1:23.09, 1:28.34, (1:58.32), (1:09.22), 1:37.86 *Average- 1:29.76*
*3x3 w/ Feet-* 3:21.99, (4:03.66), (2:54.97), 3:12.41, 3:42.28 *Average- 3:25.56* 
*Magic-* (2.63), 2.37, 2.45, 2.37, (2.29) *Average- 2.40*
*2x2 BLD-* 1:03.49, 43.20, DNF *Best: 43.20*
*3x3 BLD-* 4:02.76, DNF, DNF *Best: 4:02.76*
*MultiBLD- 1/3 21:39.21*
*Square-1-* 1:16.41, (59.97), (1:22.24), 1:20.91, 1:00.47 *Average- 1:12.60*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 9.53, 10.34, 9.68, 3.63, 9.52 = *9.58*
*3x3x3:* 24.86, 27.59, 28.25, 27.18, 27.31 = *27.36*
*4x4x4:* 2:03.69, 1:48.65 (O), 1:35.97 (OP), 1:38.03 (O), 1:19.09 = *1:40.88*
Comment: Wow – sub-1:20! I didn’t know I was capable of that. Jim Mertens let me use his shock oil on my Eastsheen, and now I love it. After scrambling 7 or 8 different Mefferts 4x4x4’s at the Indiana competition and then trying this, I’ve decided I’m never buying a Mefferts 4x4x4 – my shock oil lubed Eastsheen is better than any of them. It’s a dream! 
*5x5x5:* 2:34.02, 2:30.13, 2:47.69, 2:57.33 (POP), 3:01.27 = *2:46.35*
Comment: This was going so well, and then I had the pop, which I spent 10 seconds finding on the floor. It would have been a good solve without that pop.
*6x6x6:* DNF (34:21.14, 17:43), 5:16.52 (OP), 5:06.84 (P), 5:13.77 (P), 5:10.06 (P) = *5:13.45*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 outer wings. I solved for the wrong piece by accident, despite having memorized the correct one.  It was the last thing I did before I stopped, so it was particularly gut-wrenching. It would have been a very good time.
*7x7x7:* 9:00.02, 7:41.57, 7:53.20, 7:40.00, DNF (1:17:41.18, 31:23) = *8:11.60*
Comment: BLD solve was a disaster – I had memory failure all over the place. It was off by 3 centrals, 2 obliques, 4 outer + centers, 2 inner X centers, and 3 inner + centers. All were separate individual mistakes on my part. It just wasn’t a good day for BLD for me yesterday.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.13, DNF, 28.33 = *28.13*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:20.48, DNF = *2:20.48*
Comment: I had a 1:27.67 solve warming up before these. But for some reason these were all awful. The DNFs were very slow: 4:15.29 and 2:56.04.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:37.69 (4:45), 11:49.64 (5:10), 10:31.00 (5:01) = *8:37.69*
Comment: It was nice to get them all again. First one was a very lucky scramble.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:14.29 (9:30), DNF (23:26.56, 10:32), DNF (17:21.63, 9:40) = *18:14.29*
Comment: Second one was off by 2 central edges and 2 corners – I memorized the centrals wrong and as a result thought I had parity. Third one was off by just 2 + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* 4/11 = *DNF*, 60:00.00 (37:23)
Comment: This was the first time I ever really felt like I could actually handle 11 cubes, so I’m not so disappointed with it despite the result. The problem was that I applied my memorization for cube 9 to cube 10, and didn’t realize it until I went on to cube 9. Then I decided my memory was so good on both cubes that I just had to try to fix it, so I went back to cube 10 and undid the entire solve and applied the correct solution instead. As it turned out, I messed that cube up by 4 edges and 4 corners – bad, but not really that bad considering. Cube 9 was off by 3 corners, cube 7 by 3 edges, cube 6 by 6 edges (I couldn’t remember them), cube 5 by 3 edges and 7 corners (I couldn’t remember the corners), cube 3 by 3 edges, and cube 1 I was on my way to succeeding with but my timer started beeping – my time had run out. I really think that if I had not made the mistake with applying the solution to the wrong cube, I wouldn’t have felt so rushed, and I wouldn’t have had a DNF. I’ll have to try again next week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.50, 50.58, 50.61, 35.78, 42.18 = *47.42*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:33.68, 1:42.19, 1:44.00, 2:29.11, 1:57.16 = *1:47.78*
Comment: Wow – a good week for me!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:22.43, 1:18.65, 1:14.96, 1:20.43, 1:21.27 = *1:20.12*
Comment: A good week for me on this event too. It was particularly nice because it was so consistent.
*2-4 relay:* *2:30.93* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:26.90* (OP)
*Magic:* 1.93, 1.75, 1.80, 2.30, DNF = *2.01*
*Master Magic:* 4.61, 6.30, 5.56, 4.21, 5.03 = *5.07*
*Clock:* 21.56, 19.94, 19.65, 21.66, 19.18 = *20.38*
*MegaMinx:* 3:31.81, 3:37.46, 3:13.14, 3:03.52, 2:55.76 = *3:16.16*
*Pyraminx:* 18.61, 18.36, 22.80, 31.16, 21.66 = *21.02*
*Square-1:* 53.55 (P), 52.78 (P), 53.84 (P), 56.72, 1:17.90 (P) = *54.70*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.

Marie Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 24.36, 23.86, DNF, 7.30, 46.58 = *31.60*
*Magic:* 2.75, 2.58, DNF, 3.15, 4.80 = *3.57*

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 30.28, 34.97, 33.71, 9.00, 36.08 = *32.99*
Comment: I told the girls they just *had* to try this 2x2x2 scramble, so they went ahead and did the whole average. That fourth scramble is now the PB lucky solve for all three of us.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 29, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.02, (8.16), 5.99, (1.87), 5.37 = 5.46


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 29, 2009)

*2-5: *6:11
*2-4:*2:26
*3x3x3:*1. 20.81 2. (24.61) 3. 19.41 4. 19.58 5. (18.98) Avg: 19.93
*2x2x2:*1. 7.89 2. (12.77) 3. 11.30 4. (1.80) 5. 9.27 Avg: 9.52
*4x4x4* 1.1:45.58 2. 2:05.56 3. 1:41.39 4. 2:27.35 5. 2:04.48 Avg: 1:58.54
*Pyraminx* 1. (21.47) 2. 16.70 3. 17.10 4. (11.14) 5. 16.05 Avg: 16.61


----------



## edw0010 (Jul 30, 2009)

2x2: 7.18 (14.81) 10.75 (2.04) 6.55 = 8.16
3x3: 24.21 26.22 (28.43) 26.85 (22.90) = 25.76
4x4: 2:20.89 1:56.10 (1:51.13) 2:23.93 (2:26.20) = 2:13.64
Pyra: 1:02.52 (after 6 pops i decided i wouldn’t do any more solves)
Megaminx: 4:54.63 DNS DNS DNS DNS

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
x2 y U B2 U' D R2 U R U 
B' R2 D2 B U R2 U' B' F' R' F 
x2 y' U' R' d R' U' R 
y' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' 
y R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
Total = 52moves


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2009)

mav said:


> *3x3x3*: 30.01, (29.01), (33.97), 31.84, 33.58 = *31.91*



Hmm. You have already made a post of this (#26). I just skip this one, I don't know
if you did it once more or if it belongs to another week. :confused:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2009)

*Results week 30*

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.96 Jai
 2.97 fazrulz
 3.10 Vault312
 3.44 Edmund
 3.67 Yalow
 3.69 SimonWestlund
 4.18 Mossar
 4.31 MTGjumper
 4.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.00 elimescube
 5.46 MistArts
 5.53 Yes, We Can!
 5.75 Kian
 6.24 cookingfat
 6.64 prażeodym
 6.69 JTW2007
 6.71 pjk
 6.76 vvtopkar
 6.76 Tim Reynolds
 6.82 Jeremy
 7.77 John Lee
 8.08 Edam
 8.16 edw0010
 8.18 Ian
 8.69 salshort
 9.19 Kev43
 9.31 ender9994
 9.49 RampageCuber
 9.58 Mike Hughey
 10.09 PeterV
 10.33 Lumej
 12.70 Kidstardust
 12.87 jamesdeanludlow
 14.59 liljthedude
 19.93 MatsBergsten
 24.42 msemtd
 31.60 Marie Hughey
 32.99 Rebecca Hughey
*3x3x3 *(41)

 10.43 fazrulz
 11.43 Jai
 11.70 tsaoenator
 12.80 MTGjumper
 12.91 SimonWestlund
 13.23 Sa967St
 13.97 Vault312
 14.26 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.10 Edmund
 16.21 Tim Reynolds
 16.94 ManasijV
 17.22 Kian
 17.36 elimescube
 18.20 Yalow
 18.29 Max Neitzel
 18.32 JTW2007
 18.53 Gurplex
 19.20 Jeremy
 19.75 Yes, We Can!
 19.77 John Lee
 19.93 RampageCuber
 20.03 Ian
 20.94 Edam
 22.10 Novriil
 23.09 ender9994
 23.84 prażeodym
 25.55 cookingfat
 25.76 edw0010
 26.27 vvtopkar
 27.36 Mike Hughey
 28.43 salshort
 28.90 PeterV
 31.69 mav
 32.55 Kev43
 34.17 Lumej
 34.33 dannyz0r
 35.20 jamesdeanludlow
 42.34 liljthedude
 45.50 msemtd
 58.91 MatsBergsten
 1:45.33 themontyfreak
*4x4x4*(28)

 51.18 fazrulz
 52.64 tsaoenator
 56.95 Vault312
 58.46 Jai
 1:00.93 MTGjumper
 1:02.92 Gurplex
 1:04.11 pjk
 1:04.15 Sa967St
 1:05.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:08.84 elimescube
 1:13.09 Tim Reynolds
 1:15.00 Kian
 1:17.84 Jeremy
 1:26.31 John Lee
 1:29.79 Yes, We Can!
 1:31.49 prażeodym
 1:40.88 Mike Hughey
 1:56.33 JTW2007
 1:58.54 RampageCuber
 2:00.25 cookingfat
 2:06.42 Edam
 2:11.86 jamesdeanludlow
 2:13.64 edw0010
 2:23.45 ender9994
 2:55.78 Lumej
 3:15.20 msemtd
 3:35.21 MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:34.35 fazrulz
 1:47.51 elimescube
 1:49.31 Gurplex
 1:52.64 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:54.55 Vault312
 2:02.81 Sa967St
 2:04.75 Jai
 2:11.06 Tim Reynolds
 2:13.30 Kian
 2:16.06 John Lee
 2:46.35 Mike Hughey
 2:52.68 Yes, We Can!
 2:59.53 Edam
 3:36.20 JTW2007
 4:05.37 cookingfat
 4:22.77 jamesdeanludlow
 4:33.67 dannyz0r
 5:23.98 msemtd
11:14.57 MatsBergsten
 DNF prażeodym
 DNF Novriil
 DNF ender9994
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:25.26 fazrulz
 4:05.79 Vault312
 4:14.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:43.47 Tim Reynolds
 5:13.45 Mike Hughey
 8:21.83 jamesdeanludlow
10:39.59 msemtd
*7x7x7*(8)

 6:24.76 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:12.41 Tim Reynolds
 7:58.85 Kian
 8:11.60 Mike Hughey
 9:51.48 Yes, We Can!
13:34.79 jamesdeanludlow
14:27.24 cookingfat
15:29.44 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 19.60 Jai
 23.79 fazrulz
 28.81 Vault312
 29.24 Mossar
 30.65 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.70 Sa967St
 31.07 ManasijV
 34.15 Edmund
 38.03 Tim Reynolds
 39.72 Ian
 40.74 Kian
 41.05 MTGjumper
 47.42 Mike Hughey
 52.16 Novriil
 56.76 Yes, We Can!
 1:04.05 John Lee
 1:07.16 salshort
 1:16.39 cookingfat
 3:05.22 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:47.78 Mike Hughey
 1:57.69 Vault312
 3:25.56 Kian
 DNF Novriil
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 18.03 Vault312
 28.13 Mike Hughey
 31.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 42.47 MatsBergsten
 43.20 Kian
 51.46 Mossar
 1:12.41 cookingfat
 1:45.61 John Lee
 2:41.48 ender9994
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
 DNF salshort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:54.16 Sa967St
 2:20.48 Mike Hughey
 2:53.97 Vault312
 2:56.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:12.10 MatsBergsten
 3:32.02 babyle
 4:02.76 Kian
 5:35.18 Kev43
 7:10.26 cookingfat
 DNF Ian
 DNF Novriil
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:37.69 Mike Hughey
10:11.95 dbeyer
11:35.00 MatsBergsten
14:36.70 trying-to-speedcube...
 DNF Vault312
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

18:14.29 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 trying-to-speedcube...
2/2 Vault312
0/2 Kev43
1/3 Kian
4/11 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:08.04 Vault312
 1:20.12 Mike Hughey
 1:25.14 Kian
 1:59.08 cookingfat
 2:55.18 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 1:09.44 Jai
 1:18.41 fazrulz
 1:19.21 Vault312
 1:20.08 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:20.86 MTGjumper
 1:26.03 Sa967St
 1:38.75 Tim Reynolds
 1:42.02 Kian
 2:00.22 prażeodym
 2:00.22 Mossar
 2:04.59 John Lee
 2:22.12 Yes, We Can!
 2:26.00 RampageCuber
 2:26.88 JTW2007
 2:27.99 Edmund
 2:30.93 Mike Hughey
 2:38.06 Ian
 2:40.59 cookingfat
 3:21.65 PeterV
 3:47.88 jamesdeanludlow
 4:04.99 Lumej
 4:17.78 msemtd
 4:33.52 salshort
 4:58.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jeremy
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 3:00.27 fazrulz
 3:11.47 Vault312
 3:13.52 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:37.46 Sa967St
 4:03.84 Kian
 4:25.55 John Lee
 4:56.99 Yes, We Can!
 5:17.80 JTW2007
 5:26.90 Mike Hughey
 6:11.00 RampageCuber
 6:52.06 jamesdeanludlow
 7:04.66 cookingfat
 8:30.94 Lumej
 8:54.50 salshort
 9:37.56 PeterV
12:31.00 MatsBergsten
13:09.63 msemtd
*Magic*(12)

 1.05 Edam
 1.12 Jeremy
 1.38 prażeodym
 1.41 Vault312
 1.43 Tim Reynolds
 1.71 PeterV
 2.01 Mike Hughey
 2.40 Kian
 2.51 salshort
 2.98 jamesdeanludlow
 3.17 msemtd
 3.57 Marie Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.20 Vault312
 3.55 prażeodym
 3.64 Tim Reynolds
 5.07 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(6)

 7.51 Vault312
 14.54 trying-to-speedcube...
 20.00 Tim Reynolds
 20.38 Mike Hughey
 27.21 jamesdeanludlow
 1:07.97 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(17)

 6.88 Jai
 7.20 Vault312
 8.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.89 Novriil
 10.29 Yalow
 11.37 Tim Reynolds
 11.50 prażeodym
 15.01 John Lee
 15.29 salshort
 15.73 Yes, We Can!
 16.62 RampageCuber
 19.45 JTW2007
 20.01 msemtd
 21.02 Mike Hughey
 21.55 Edam
 28.40 cookingfat
 DNF edw0010
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:25.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:00.66 Tim Reynolds
 2:10.74 Vault312
 3:16.16 Mike Hughey
 4:07.28 Yes, We Can!
 5:43.70 msemtd
 DNF edw0010
*Square-1*(14)

 17.87 prażeodym
 18.99 Vault312
 19.62 MTGjumper
 31.25 fazrulz
 37.02 Sa967St
 38.81 SimonWestlund
 39.56 trying-to-speedcube...
 54.70 Mike Hughey
 1:03.64 jamesdeanludlow
 1:12.60 Kian
 1:18.35 John Lee
 1:41.75 cookingfat
 2:26.20 Ian
 DNF Jude
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

30 stray
33 fanwuq
34 Mike Hughey
34 trying-to-speedcube...
37 blah
52 edw0010
DNF  Kian
DNF  Vault312

*Contest results*

343 Vault312
314 trying-to-speedcube...
244 Mike Hughey
239 fazrulz
230 Kian
203 Jai
203 Tim Reynolds
174 Sa967St
157 Yes, We Can!
154 MTGjumper
150 John Lee
140 cookingfat
133 prażeodym
118 JTW2007
112 elimescube
109 jamesdeanludlow
103 Edmund
103 MatsBergsten
93 SimonWestlund
86 Edam
86 RampageCuber
83 Mossar
83 Jeremy
82 Yalow
80 Gurplex
73 tsaoenator
73 Ian
72 msemtd
70 salshort
67 Novriil
66 edw0010
55 ender9994
52 ManasijV
50 pjk
47 PeterV
43 Lumej
41 Kev43
39 vvtopkar
30 Max Neitzel
30 MistArts
20 dannyz0r
18 stray
17 fanwuq
14 blah
14 liljthedude
12 mav
11 babyle
11 dbeyer
9 Kidstardust
6 Marie Hughey
5 Jude
4 themontyfreak
3 Rebecca Hughey


----------

